# MR.net Service



## magnus (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe auf meiner Telefonrechnung zwei Abbuchungen für MR Net Services an einem Tag innerhalb von 5 min. 

Zu dieser Zeit war eigentlich niemand im Haus. 

die rufnummer ist auch seltsam

09000 58061008 und der zweite Anruf noch 5 weitere Ziffern danach. 

gibt es eigentlich freigeschaltete Nummern 0900 0 ?

werd natürlich bei Telekom widersprechen, aber vielleicht haben ja schon andere solche Beträge erhalten. 

vielen Dank für eine Rückmeldung

magnus


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: MR.net Service*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ste-schritte-zur-ersten-hilfe-bei-dialer.html

steht zwar Dialer, gilt aber für jede Mehrwertnummer 

0900er Nummern sollte  es eigentlich nur mit der Kennung   1,3, oder 5 geben 
Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post

Es gibt bereits  einen Thread zu dem Unternehmen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/servicenummern-mehrwertdienste-und-dialer/39301-mr-net-services.html


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: MR.net Service*

Hallo magnus,

 wende dich doch unter [email protected] an MR.NET. da kann man dir das bestimmt erklären

Jan


----------

